# *Verizon* CM10 back to Stock Rooted?



## natgear2510 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am coming from a Droid X so be easy on me. I successfully installed CM10 per instructions. Now I am looking to go back to I535 Stripped Stock Rooted. I made a nandroid of that prior to flashing CM10. Is it safer to ODIN or is it fine to just restore the Nandroid I have? I know that each run on different kernels & I dont want to brick my phone and not sure of the safest way back. Any help would be appreciated. Along the same lines would it be safe to do a Nandroid of CM10 and switch back and forth by restoring? How are you doing it?


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Safer in what sense? The IMEI issue, or something else?


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

I believe it is a matter of flashing flashing a "normal" (or non-kexec recovery) and then restoring a backup. It is only necessary to ODIN back to stock if there is something wrong with your phone.


----------



## natgear2510 (Aug 16, 2011)

The scare of the IMEI issue and using also using different Kernels! I just wanting to make sure that if I restore my Nandroid through CWM that is fine or "correct." Or am I suppose to use ODIN the wipe data? Shurg, just need a little guidance. There are guides out there to install ROMS but just not super clear how the best way is to get back.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just did this. I rebooted into recovery from cm10 and did my backup. All is good 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

I would just wipe data/cache/dalvik and restore your backup. If there is a kernel or something for that auto kexec stuff stored on your sdcard root I'd delete that as well. If things don't work out, Odin and then restore


----------



## natgear2510 (Aug 16, 2011)

if you use CWMod Based 6.0.1.0 Recovery for d2vzw that was suggested to use when installing CM10 and creating your Nandroid Backup don't you have to use the same recovery to restore the Nandroid?


----------

